
Ask HN: Would you use an app that could help you tackle your many interests? - lx0n2acl
I am trying to validate an idea and I need your help!<p>I am building an application to help people manage and make progress on multiple, varied interests and goals. For example - let&#x27;s say you want to teach yourself Machine Learning, learn Linear Algebra, study Philosophy, read more fiction, clean the house, fix the toilet, build a robot, run a marathon, etc - but you don&#x27;t know where to start or if you can even do it all. The app I&#x27;m building would help align your motivations with your goals, assist you in overcoming &#x27;analysis paralysis&#x27; and help you choose what to take action on at any particular time. I also have plans to keep track of how you spend your time so that you could analyze where you can improve.<p>Is this something anybody would be interested in?<p>I have a lot more ideas for this app, but I am trying to narrow it down to MVP and I think that the prioritization of goals and connecting motivations with goals will be the core of it. I know that there are many other productivity, task management and time tracking apps out there, but I really think I can improve this space.<p>So,<p>* Do you have a lot of interests and don&#x27;t know how to get started? Do you suffer from &#x27;analysis paralysis&#x27; ?<p>* Do you have a huge bucket list and don&#x27;t know how to tackle it?<p>* Which tools do you currently use to manage your life, if any? What are some of the pain points?<p>* How do you manage multiple interests and decide what to work on at any given time?<p>* Do you plan your time or fly by the seat of your pants?<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback and I&#x27;d be happy to share more information if anybody is interested. Thanks!
======
e19293001
I need to learn a new skill. The problem I have is building a habit to learn
that skill in which I should do that habit everyday.

~~~
lx0n2acl
There are plenty of habit tracking apps out there to help to solidify habits.
The app that I am building would have some of those features but it would
primarily focus on helping you to choose which skills you should learn first.
Do you have a lot of skills you would like to learn?

